# EO's for spa diffusers



## kmarvel (Sep 10, 2014)

Can these EO's be used in spa diffusers??  Or are they strictly for candles, soaps and cosmetic use??


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 10, 2014)

What EOs, Kmarvel? Did you mean to include a list? Or just essential oils in general?


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 10, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> What EOs, Kmarvel? Did you mean to include a list? Or just essential oils in general?



Sorry.  The EO's (any scent) that we purchase from say BB or Sweetcakes, etc. here for soap making.  DoTerra EO's are $20 for 15ml.   WAY too expensive.


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 10, 2014)

kmarvel said:


> Sorry.  The EO's (any scent) that we purchase from say BB or Sweetcakes, etc. here for soap making.  DoTerra EO's are $20 for 15ml.   WAY too expensive.



Very true, check out NDA (New Directions Aromatics) for some even better deals to save money on EO/FOs.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 10, 2014)

I put any type in my diffuser.  I have even used fos.


----------



## DeeAnna (Sep 10, 2014)

I use the more moderately priced EOs for general fragrancing -- if they smell good, that's basically what I'm after. I buy these from NDA.

If I am using EOs for specific therapeutic reasons -- say a healing salve or a blend for emotional support or whatever -- I use higher priced EOs I purchase from Marge Clark at Nature's Gift http://www.naturesgift.com/aromatherapytable.htm. There are other reputable companies out there.

DoTerra and Young Living.... Their stuff is way overpriced and their marketing practices are unethical at best. For about the same prices at which these two companies sell a generic lavender, I can buy any one of 7 (last time I checked) different varieties of lavender from Marge. I'll stop there. :Kitten Love:


----------



## goji_fries (Sep 10, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> DoTerra and Young Living.... Their stuff is way overpriced and their marketing practices are unethical at best. For about the same prices at which these two companies sell a generic lavender, I can buy any one of 7 (last time I checked) different varieties of lavender from Marge. I'll stop there. :Kitten Love:



DT & YL are so ridiculously expensive... I used to buy full retail for my initial batches. Now I know not too. NDA is so cool. Checkin out the above site as well. Good luck to OP, hope you find some great deals.


----------



## jadelilly (Sep 12, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> I put any type in my diffuser.  I have even used fos.



I've been trying to figure out if I could use FOs! Thank you for sharing that you do  Do you use them undiluted or make a dilution? 

Just got a bunch of EOs from NDA and can't wait to start playing around with those too! (just gotta get some reading done on blending ideas)


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 12, 2014)

I have one that holds a small amount of water. I just add a few drops in. I always fill with distilled water too. I don't know if you have this kind or some other setup. If its a kind that you add the eo to an absorbant pad I would think it would be ok to use fos undiluted.  what is your setup?


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 12, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> I use the more moderately priced EOs for general fragrancing -- if they smell good, that's basically what I'm after. I buy these from NDA.
> 
> If I am using EOs for specific therapeutic reasons -- say a healing salve or a blend for emotional support or whatever -- I use higher priced EOs I purchase from Marge Clark at Nature's Gift http://www.naturesgift.com/aromatherapytable.htm. There are other reputable companies out there.
> 
> DoTerra and Young Living.... Their stuff is way overpriced and their marketing practices are unethical at best. For about the same prices at which these two companies sell a generic lavender, I can buy any one of 7 (last time I checked) different varieties of lavender from Marge. I'll stop there. :Kitten Love:



thanks a lot for your help!!!  For .5 oz DoTerra sells for $20!!!  I did buy their diffuser tho and I like it.  But I am glad to hear that other EOs can be used in this diffuser.     :wave:


----------



## kmarvel (Sep 12, 2014)

Meganmischke said:


> I have one that holds a small amount of water. I just add a few drops in. I always fill with distilled water too. I don't know if you have this kind or some other setup. If its a kind that you add the eo to an absorbant pad I would think it would be ok to use fos undiluted. what is your setup?



Megan, mine holds a little water and you throw 3 or 4 drops of EO in.


----------



## LunaSkye (Sep 12, 2014)

jadelilly said:


> I've been trying to figure out if I could use FOs! Thank you for sharing that you do  Do you use them undiluted or make a dilution?
> 
> Just got a bunch of EOs from NDA and can't wait to start playing around with those too! (just gotta get some reading done on blending ideas)



It depends on your preferences, but I'd suggest diluting the FO's if you are just starting to use a diffuser. You never know whether you will have an allergic reaction or sensitivity to an oil. The same applies to EOs btw.


----------



## Meganmischke (Sep 12, 2014)

That ^^ is very true definitely start small. I am fortunate to not react to much of anything other than cats.


----------

